# RAM running at half speed?



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

I just looked at CPU-Z and it says my PC3-10600 1333MHz RAM is running at 666MHz?

The number of the devil apparently.
Which isn't good.
What to I screw with in the BIOS to get my RAM up to speed?


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f21...-ram-running-at-just-above-667mhz-397989.html


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The RAM is Double Pumper so you are actually running at 1332 (2 X 666).


----------

